# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Δημήτρης Φαρσάρης

## Polyneikos

Ο *Δημήτρης Φαρσάρης* είναι αθλητής από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης που αγωνίστηκε τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες, οι παλαιότεροι θα τον θυμούνται.
Γεννήθηκε το 1972.



ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 1999





 Ξεκίνησε να αγωνίζεται την δεκαετία του 1990 στις Body κατηγορίες, +85 ή + 90 με αρκετά καλές εμφανίσεις και πλασαρίσματα στις πρώτες θέσεις.
Στις τελευταίες του εμφανίσεις στράφηκε στις Fitness κατηγορίες, όπου σε ένα από τους αγώνες τους τελευταίους, στο Πανευρωπαικό Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA που έγινε το 2002 στο Hράκλειο, πήρε την 1η θέση στην κατηγορία Fitness II αλλά και το Overall!

*Η καλύτερη στιγμή της καριέρας του,* * NABBA Εuropean  Championships -  1ος Overall Fitness

*






*Οι κυριότερες εμφανίσεις του
*
1.     ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1997  +90 3η θέση
2.     ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 1997 +90 2η θέση
3.     ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 1998 +90 2η θέση
4.     ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 1999 +90 2η θέση
5.     ΝΑΒΒΑ Hellas Μr Ακρόπολις 1999 +85 2η θέση
6.     Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1999 +85 4η θέση
7.     ΝΑΒΒΑ Grand Prix Κρήτη 2002 Γενικός Νικητής Fitness
8.     NABBA Hellas Grand Prix Λαμία 2002 Fitness 1η θέση
9.     NABBA Εuropean  Championships 2002  1ος Overall Fitness

* Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1999*

----------


## vaggan

πολυ καλος ο φαρσαρης και σαν μποντυμπιλντερ αλλα και σαν φιτνεσσας αργοτερα

----------


## Polyneikos

Και αρκετά ψηλός, αν κρινω όπως τον βλέπω σε φωτογραφίες δίπλα σε Γρίβα και Καραμανλάκη. Επιβλητική παρουσία!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εχει ωραίο και αρμονικό σώμα ο Δημήτρης Φαρσάρης γι αυτο και διακρίθηκε και σε κατηγορίες φίτνες , ήταν και εντυπωσιακός λόγω ύψους και αυτό μετρούσε στη συνολική εικόνα του , αλλα και σεμνός χαρακτήρας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ο Δημήτρης είχε όλο το πακέτο για να πάει ακόμα ψηλότερα στο άθλημα, εάν ήθελε. Την εποχή που κέρδισε το Πανευρωπαϊκό Fitness της NABBA είχαμε μιλήσει αρκετά για το εάν θα υπήρχε συνέχεια στις αγωνιστικές του βλέψεις. Τότε τον είχαμε ως αθλητή μας στην εταιρία SPORTSLAB που προωθούσαμε εκείνη την εποχή, και γενικά μιλούσαμε συχνά.
Όπως μου είπε τότε, αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί από τους αγώνες, γιατί το άθλημα απαιτούσε θυσίες, και θα έπρεπε να αφήσει πίσω άλλα πράγματα. Προσπαθούσε να στηθεί κάπως επαγγελματικά και ως αυτοδημιούργητος άνθρωπος τελικά, αγωνίστηκε πολύ για να πετύχει κάποια πράγματα που πέτυχε.

Έφτιαξε ένα ωραίο γυμναστήριο στο Ηράκλειο, το TONIC GYM, που το διατηρεί μέχρι και σήμερα με επιτυχία. Όποτε βρίσκομαι στα μέρη μου στην Κρήτη τον συναντώ συνήθως στο X-TREME STORES του Ηρακλείου, από εκεί είναι και η πρόσφατη φωτογραφία παρακάτω.

----------


## Muscleboss

Τον θυμάμαι από τα περιοδικά της εποχής. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η συμμετρία του και η πολύ καλή του φόρμα το 2002.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ bodybuilding & fitness, τεύχος No 20 – Φεβρουάριος 2017, υπάρχει μια παρουσίαση του Δημήτρη Φαρσάρη.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

